# Sponsor: Bob Whites new DVD is now available!



## Bob Hubbard

*Bob White&#8217;s new DVD is now available! *
========= 


> Bob White&#8217;s new DVD, entitled &#8220;A Purpose Driven Journey to Success&#8221; is now available for order.
> 
> I saw the finished product and have to say that it is tremendous. There is some great content that can help anybody get better as well as some great footage of many BWKS champions in action.
> 
> If you want to order a copy, please contact BWKS. The DVD sells for $50 plus tax and shipping costs.
> *Bob White's Karate Studio**
> 1125 Victoria #B
> Costa Mesa, CA 92627
> (949) 645-0337*
> *bobwhite@bwkenpo.com*


**


----------



## Bob White

For those of you that have purchased the DVD, I have a written breakdown of the contents. I will send it to you at no charge if you let me know your contact address. Thank you for the positive comments.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## Bob White

Here is a preview of the DVD.


----------



## Tames D

I have this DVD and highly recommend it.


----------



## Bob White

I appreciate the responses I have received from the DVD. It has been my lifes work to share kenpo with my students. This DVD has given me a chance to share with more people and I am grateful for that.


----------



## Bob White

The newest DVD we have is "The Elements of Effective Coaching". Here is a preview 



 More information can be obtained on our website at www.bwkenpo.com


----------

